# My Computer Fan keeps coming on more and more regularly



## mysticalme

Hi,
I have a HP T645.uk computer and ever since i have had it, 2 years now, the fan keeps coming on now and then. But over the last couple of weeks it just comes on all the time. Its not like its hot in the room it is. Is the fan going or do I need to get a better fan/quieter one?
Thanks.


----------



## Scrat

2 years is a long time...have you cleaned the inside of the computer during this time?

1. The CPU heatsink could be clogged with dust and not allowing proper airflow...thus the CPU fan needs to be on longer to do the same job.

2. You could be running more CPU intensive programs...such as Folding@Home... thus causing the CPU to get hotter than before and need greater cooling.

3. Someone has changed the BIOS setting for your CPU fan, ie. turned off the "Smart CPU Fan Control" or such.... and now instead of running at low RPMs it is now running flat out.

Scrat


----------



## mysticalme

Really is two years a long time? I had my older computer 5 years and never had any fan issues.

I have never opened up my computer, I dont really know much about computers so am scared i'll break something. Is the cpu easy to clean? or could you point me to a site where i can see what to look out for when cleaning?

I havnt added any programs to the computer that would be making it run ore intensively, well not that I know of....

How do I check my Bios Settings?

Thanks


----------



## Motoxrdude

Here is a tutorial how to clean your computer:
http://www.tutorials.com/05/0554/05543.asp
Don't worry about the bios


----------



## ronalds173

I have been having a similar problem. I am running a Sony Vaio RS520 that is about 2 1/2 yrs. old. Earlier this year when I booted up, right after seeing the "SONY" logo, it went to another screen telling me my fan was abnormal. I had the fan changed and it worked fine for a while. But, it started doing the samething again. This time the service tech merely went into the BIOS screen and clicked on "DEFAULT" which stopped this from happening. But, it started up again this past October. (I should note here that just before this first happened I had reformatted my hard drive. This past October, due to a problem caused by software, I couldn't start my computer and again had to reformat my "C" drive. Shortly after both reformats this problem occurred.)

After reformatting I went back to the SONY website to reinstall all the updates that I lost due to reformatting. I am not sure if I had previously updated the BIOS, but I did do so in October. Consequently, the company I have a service contract with won't come out because they claim I reinstalled the BIOS update over the (suspected) previous BIOS update, causing this problem. But, the few people I have talked to tell me that reinstalling the same bios update would cause different, more severe, problems. Also, I should mention, after this last incident in October, I did go into the bios and click on "DEFAULT", but nothing changed. 

If anybody has any ideas about what I can do to correct this, I would be very gratefull.


----------

